# Choosing A 400 Watt Ballast



## IllusionalFate (May 3, 2008)

After searching for electronic 400 Watt switchable ballasts online, it appears there are a very limited number of places to buy one online. This site looks like it has exactly what I need, but out of all these models I have no idea which one to get. Can anyone let me know which ones I should consider purchasing and which I should stay away from? Thanks in advance. 

Here's the site: http://www.specialty-lights.com/plantgrow-switchable.html

Also, if anyone has bought anything from that site, were you satisfied with it's service?


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Wow. Those are pricy. You may want to look on ebay or HTG supply. You will find them *much* cheaper on ebay. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2008)

I'd get the cool tube myself. But the air cooled hoods work great as well.
I'd run a cool tube vert myself and not use the reflector. I like using all sides of the bulb personally. 
$319.00 is a good price for there switchables with a cool tube.


----------



## Fadeux (May 4, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LUMATEK-400-WAT...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

There, $158.93. and FREE shipping. This is a lumatek 400w digital ballast. It runs both MH and HPS and you dont have to mess with anything to switch, just change the bulb. Its what I use, it is 100% silent, generates very little heat, and is 20-30% brighter im told. 

400 watt bulbs generate some heat, but nothing compared to a 600w. I dont know about 1000w personally, but Im told they generate quite a bit of heat. You most likely wont need to cool your 400w bulb directly. I never have. This is just the ballast, and youll obviouslly still have to buy the cord (30 bucks) bulbs (30-120 bucks) and reflector (40 to 300 bucks) But I would look into digital ballasts, and piece the system together yourself.


----------



## Fadeux (May 4, 2008)

Oh, and they're really small too...


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 4, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Wow. Those are pricy. You may want to look on ebay or HTG supply. You will find them *much* cheaper on ebay. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


Its going to cost that much anyways for a system just as good when you factor in the cost of all parts, not just the ballast.



			
				Fadeux said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/LUMATEK-400-WATT...2em118Q2el1247
> 
> There, $158.93. and FREE shipping. This is a lumatek 400w digital ballast. It runs both MH and HPS and you dont have to mess with anything to switch, just change the bulb. Its what I use, it is 100% silent, generates very little heat, and is 20-30% brighter im told.
> 
> 400 watt bulbs generate some heat, but nothing compared to a 600w. I dont know about 1000w personally, but Im told they generate quite a bit of heat. You most likely wont need to cool your 400w bulb directly. I never have. This is just the ballast, and youll obviouslly still have to buy the cord (30 bucks) bulbs (30-120 bucks) and reflector (40 to 300 bucks) But I would look into digital ballasts, and piece the system together yourself.


The problem with doing that is I don't know where to find all those pieces. Who is going to sell a cord? Isn't that product-specific? It just doesn't seem feasible taking into account how many items I need to get and not knowing whether or not they are all compatible with each other.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 4, 2008)

go to insidesun.com you can get a 400 watt hps for $100 it is a complete system includes fixture shade and ballast


----------



## Fadeux (May 4, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Its going to cost that much anyways for a system just as good when you factor in the cost of all parts, not just the ballast.
> 
> 
> The problem with doing that is I don't know where to find all those pieces. Who is going to sell a cord? Isn't that product-specific? It just doesn't seem feasible taking into account how many items I need to get and not knowing whether or not they are all compatible with each other.



I don't know where you live, but cords are easy to find. Click on that members ebay store, youll need a "Hydrofarm All Systems Cord" That should cost 30-40 bucks. If you find another cord somewhere, you can but a converter for around 10 dollars. 

Stores sell the complete systems, because people dont take the time to learn what they actually need. I'll probably sound condecending here, but I'll say it anyway. These are the factors that make up your lighting.

1. A Ballast. it will be 120v or 240v. I dont know much about 240v so I will advise you buy a 120v. It can plug into anything you plug your computer or ipod into. A 240v is the same socket you plug your dryer into. There are benifits, but I dont understand them enough to discuss them. The ballast will contain 1. The ballast, and 2. The cord to plug into said socket. 
The ballast is the powerhouse for your light. As with any ballast, you will need a way to connect your ballast to your bulb. Some places sell cords with no sockets, some sell cords with sockets. It doesn't matter. You need a cord and socket that will accomidate your needs. Factor that into the price if need be. Hydrofarm all systems cords are specifically deisnged to fit the lumatek ballast. The reason they sell converters, is that people replace their ballasts. They upgrade. A cord for a magnetic ballast will most likely be around the same price.

2. The reflector is a different story. There are many of them out there. Some are much better than others, but don't feel short changed for buying one separately. You really dont need to in-line cool a 400w bulb. From my personal experience, they just don't create enough heat. Depending on your setup, you should cool it, but its not worth throwing an extra 100-200 bucks into the reflector itself, and then 50 bucks worth of setup to accommodate that reflector. 

3. Bulb. Bulbs don't matter. Well, they do matter, but have NO relation to ballast, cord, or reflector. They have different spectrums, and outputs, and you'll pay from 30-120 bucks for a bulb alone. Regardless of your other choices, these are entirely independent. I run a $30 GE MH bulb in my 400w setup, and a $100 Hortilux Eye in my 400w HPS setup. 

Light buying is designed to feel overwhelming. That way you spend more money. Let me know a bit more about what you are actually trying to do, and Ill help the best I can. But, switchable ballasts, especially magnetic ones, are worthless when you compare the price of a digital ballast against the electric consumption of magnetics. 

If the cord is what you are worried about, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/All-System-Cord...ryZ42225QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
25.99 plus 9.95 shipping or
http://cgi.ebay.com/HYDROFARM-All-S...ryZ42225QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
36.93 with FREE shipping.

Or, if you live in a city, you can find one easily at your local hydro shop for around 35 bucks. either way, you end up paying about the same for it. Just make sure you get Cord AND SOCKET.

Piece it together yourself, take some time, do a little research, and youll find you have the best system possible, for the least money. Don't let the sellers intimidate you...

Oh, and feel free to pm me with any questions at all, I won't steer you wrong...


----------



## Mutt (May 4, 2008)

I was looking at the total package he showed.
Cool tubes run about 100 bucks or so. Ballast 158.00 which still needs the bulb and hood and socket.
So to build same set-up from links shown its about a wash if you look at the total package. You can find em a lil cheaper. But the cool tube is what made the price appealing to me.
For 319.00 no muss no fuss outa the box.
I will build my own smaller systems....but can't beat deal if all you do is plug n grow with a warranty IMO.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 4, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I was looking at the total package he showed.
> Cool tubes run about 100 bucks or so. Ballast 158.00 which still needs the bulb and hood and socket.
> So to build same set-up from links shown its about a wash if you look at the total package. You can find em a lil cheaper. But the cool tube is what made the price appealing to me.
> For 319.00 no muss no fuss outa the box.
> I will build my own smaller systems....but can't beat deal if all you do is plug n grow with a warranty IMO.


Exactly what I was thinking. This system will only be for one grow, and I want to get that one over with ASAP so I can build the next one completely custom (will be a larger grow than what I'm planning for this one). I just want to get a whole system within the $300-400 range right now for a 3 plant closet grow.

And thanks Fadeux for all that info, I'll definitely consider building a custom one if I can find all the right equipment online.

Perhaps an easier way for me to go about this though would be asking you guys what would be most suitable for what I'm doing. This will only be a 3 plant grow in a 4'9"x2'3" (length x width) closet , and although it is a small space I am planning on buying an inline fan and a flexible duct to vent it. I want the ideal wattage ballast (not sure if I should go with 250 or 400w) for the amount of space, and what will give the highest yield possible.


----------



## Fadeux (May 5, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Exactly what I was thinking. This system will only be for one grow, and I want to get that one over with ASAP so I can build the next one completely custom (will be a larger grow than what I'm planning for this one). I just want to get a whole system within the $300-400 range right now for a 3 plant closet grow.
> 
> And thanks Fadeux for all that info, I'll definitely consider building a custom one if I can find all the right equipment online.
> 
> Perhaps an easier way for me to go about this though would be asking you guys what would be most suitable for what I'm doing. This will only be a 3 plant grow in a 4'9"x2'3" (length x width) closet , and although it is a small space I am planning on buying an inline fan and a flexible duct to vent it. I want the ideal wattage ballast (not sure if I should go with 250 or 400w) for the amount of space, and what will give the highest yield possible.



I don't have any experience with 250w, but from what I've seen price wise, it seems silly to go with a 250w. Light is the single most important factor in your grow setup. You could put a 1000w in that space if you wanted, but it would cost you quite a bit to setup the venelation. I ran my 400w in a small closet, and it only takes a $15.00 fan from walmart pointed outwards to keep the temp well below 80 degrees. 

And for what it's worth, all systems are "custom." These "all inclusive" systems you find at hydro shops and online are pieced together by the hydroshops themselves. For the price of an inline fan, you can almost buy another ballast. I've seen a setup in a 4x6 room that ran 4 600w HPS setups, and not one was inline cooled. There were several fans in the room, but each under 30 bucks. Cooling is all about air movement, not nessecarily about directly cooling the bulb. I'm sure they have their benifits, but from what I understand, you're on a budget.  Do your first light setup cheap. Get a ballast, cord/bulb, reflector. Even the $30 aluminum reflectors do a great job. Put it together as cheap as you can, and after you get a little experience with it, you can buy the fancier stuff to suit your individual setup. Id spend the extra 100-200 bucks you save on some special seeds that catch your eye. Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## Fadeux (May 5, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> go to insidesun.com you can get a 400 watt hps for $100 it is a complete system includes fixture shade and ballast


The ballast is refurbished. I get really paranoid dealing with this much electricity, and I think its worth spending a little extra cash on your ballast. 

Plus, they don't give you any info on it at all. You get this much.

New 400 Watt HPS bulb  
Refurbished 400 Watt HPS Ballast 
18" Chrome Batwing Reflector  
All Electrical cables  
3 year warranty 

Also, its listed under the MH section, but promoted as HPS. Then its either buy it or don't. Seems kind of dodgy to me.


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

Insidesun.com is a pretty reputable company. They are not going to rip you off. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Fadeux (May 5, 2008)

I'm sure they're a great company, doesn't mean the product is solid. I've heard complete opposite things about the exact same products from two different "reputable" hydro shops in my area. Not that ones bad and ones good, but they can't both be right.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 5, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I don't have any experience with 250w, but from what I've seen price wise, it seems silly to go with a 250w. Light is the single most important factor in your grow setup. You could put a 1000w in that space if you wanted, but it would cost you quite a bit to setup the venelation. I ran my 400w in a small closet, and it only takes a $15.00 fan from walmart pointed outwards to keep the temp well below 80 degrees.
> 
> And for what it's worth, all systems are "custom." These "all inclusive" systems you find at hydro shops and online are pieced together by the hydroshops themselves. For the price of an inline fan, you can almost buy another ballast. I've seen a setup in a 4x6 room that ran 4 600w HPS setups, and not one was inline cooled. There were several fans in the room, but each under 30 bucks. Cooling is all about air movement, not nessecarily about directly cooling the bulb. I'm sure they have their benifits, but from what I understand, you're on a budget.  Do your first light setup cheap. Get a ballast, cord/bulb, reflector. Even the $30 aluminum reflectors do a great job. Put it together as cheap as you can, and after you get a little experience with it, you can buy the fancier stuff to suit your individual setup. Id spend the extra 100-200 bucks you save on some special seeds that catch your eye. Thats just my opinion though.


 Yeah, the cost difference is extremely minimal from what I've seen from looking around at various sites. Wasn't too sure if the 400 watt would generate too much heat for that small a space though which I know now won't be a problem.

I'm going to search ebay for some of these parts tomorrow, I bet I can piece together a decent setup with a nice MH and HPS bulb, Lumatek ballast, and a cheaper reflector for a very reasonable price.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 6, 2008)

This looks like a nice setup, what are your thoughts on it?

Ballast:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370045304252

HPS Bulb:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180236169509

MH Bulb:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370045592565

Reflector:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180235893373

Cord:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370045592433

Total cost: $425.65 with free shipping

EDIT: It looks like one end of the cord is the socket for the bulb, and the other plugs into an electrical outlet. How would the ballast hook up to it then?

EDIT #2: The HPS Bulb is 55,000 lumens, and the MH is 29,000... is this enough for 3 plants in a 4'8"x2'3" space?


----------



## Fadeux (May 6, 2008)

NOW THAT is a solid system. The ballast works like a stero amp. You have 1 input, and 1 output. The cord hooks in into the ballast, and the ballast plugs into the wall (it comes with the cord to do that) I only have 2 issues with this setup.

1. The MH bulb. The MH is used for the veg cycle. You can use fluorescents for that. The light quality in veg usually just determines how bushy plants grow. You can get a great MH for under 30 bucks. 

2. The reflector. It's not ideal, but it works, and it's only 30 bucks! You won't find a better reflector for less.  If you want to upgrade to something else, you won't have any issues doing that. 

Thats the best part about piecing a system together yourself, you can change parts at anytime. Don't drop 100 bucks on an MH bulb.  Drop 100 bucks on your HPS.  That's when it matters. The ballast generates virtually zero heat, and is dead silent. Trust me, magnetic ballasts can fire off the "Paranoia" part of your mind pretty quick. 

I would say "perfect system" sans the expensive MH bulb. (In my experience, MH creates a lot more heat than HPS.) No reason to spend that kind of money on MH.  Otherwise, you'll have a GREAT system to experiment with, and adapt to your own personal needs, once you get experience with it.

People here hawk $100 hps systems quite a bit it seems, and I can't understand that. You get what you pay for, but you need to learn what exactly you're paying for. Go with this one, and learn from there... Just my thoughts. Peace and love....


----------



## Fadeux (May 6, 2008)

Taking a second look at the cord. That picture is crap. There is no cord/socket setup that looks like that. I would go with it anyway, or find a shop that sells it for a dollar or two more with a legit pic. Im pretty sure hydrofarm doesnt even make a cord like that, but it's worth looking into. Ill investigate and post more soon... Cheers!


----------



## Fadeux (May 6, 2008)

Ok, did a little research, and the cord link you posted is crap. Sorry, but they actually say that is the cord you get, and it doesnt work with hydrofarm ballasts. For the life of me I dont understand why, but its what you get. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/All-System-Cord...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Thats the cord you need, and its the same price or less. You cant just plug a 400w bulb into the socket, you need a ballast. This will do the trick, and is around the same price as your link.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 6, 2008)

I chose that particular MH bulb for two reasons. I thought it would increase vegetative growth (due to being an amazing Hortilux bulb) which would mean more bud sites once in flowering and higher yield. The second was because I wanted to get all the equipment from one place due to the simplicity/money saving of buying things online that way. If it isn't necessary though I won't spend the extra money on it.

I know the reflector sucks, but I could care less about that part of the setup. If it gets the light to the plants it's good in my book. It is a great price indeed.

And thanks for that link to the cord, I'll probably end up getting that one.


----------



## Fadeux (May 6, 2008)

If you want to drop that money on an MH bulb, go right ahead, let me know how it turns out. I'm not saying you're wrong in doing so, I just don't have the experience with it. Veg growth is all about volume, and I've seen it pulled off with the cheapest of light setups, budding is a different story. 

Do what your gut tells you to, you may be wrong, but on the other hand, I may learn something from you. If you have the money to spend, DO SO. The MH bulb just doesn't make sense in my mind. 

Like I always say, if you spend an extra 60-70 bucks on your MH, and it provides you with an extra gram or two of bud, you've already made your money back. I don't like the $100 MH. But no one here is a full blow scientist. We can only learn from you. So do it, go TOP SYSTEM. And talk about the benifits.  There are four kinds of people on here.

1. Those who have experience, and tell you how it is.
2. Those who have experience, but know that they could learn more.
3. Those with NO experience, and just rely on the posts of strangers to steer them the right way. 
4. Those who know how it is, and won't have it any other way. 

Do your thing, and you'll fall into #2. 

If you have the extra cash, you'll never regret it.  It might not be right, but youll learn from it, and that knowledge is priceless. I always say you should put as much into your light setup as possible, but an MH bulb, doesn't make any sense to me. I maybe wrong as hell here. 

You seem like a person who does their research first. So do it! Let us know how it turns out. Thank you for the info, and enjoy your new  setup! I know youll feel alot better about putting it together yourself, than letting a half rate shop put it together for you...

Cheers Mate!


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 6, 2008)

I'm not about to pay more for something that I don't know whether or not will help my grow at all, so forget that bulb for now. I agree with you wholeheartedly about the importance of gaining knowledge through experience and failure, it's definitely the best way to learn more about something. And I'll have all the room to experiment with different lights and expand my knowledge after this grow.

On another note, I have discovered I might not be able to deal with this abomination of a site that is ebay. I "purchased" those items, in an attempt to add them to my cart or shopping basket or whatever, so when I did decide to buy them they would be all ready for purchase. After finding out that the cord was the wrong product to buy, I discovered that I had supposedly already entered a "binding contract" with the supplier to sell me all the equipment. I haven't even paid for the items and they're telling me I've already pulled the trigger on the purchase? That's a complete joke, I never used ebay and now this gives me a real reason to stay away from them. They can go on and on about how I'm obligated to buy those products, but they're not going to get a penny from me pulling **** like that.

So now that I can't remove that cord from my product list since I've already "agreed to purchase it", I'm forced to buy from some other sketchy light retailer.

This is going to be a long process...

:hairpull:


----------



## Brouli (May 6, 2008)

i would go with  Lumatek 400W     and hortilux super hps thru whole grow no need for MH ,  cheap reflector and socket with wires and u set .


----------



## Brouli (May 6, 2008)

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/items.asp?Cc=H4&iTpStatus=0&Tp=&Bc=


----------



## NorCalHal (May 6, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I'd get the cool tube myself. But the air cooled hoods work great as well.
> I'd run a cool tube vert myself and not use the reflector. I like using all sides of the bulb personally.
> $319.00 is a good price for there switchables with a cool tube.


 

Does anyone have a pic of a CoolTube set-up? I have been reading about it here and just can't quite picture it.

What can I say, I'm old skool and use Aircooled hoods.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a pic of a CoolTube set-up? I have been reading about it here and just can't quite picture it.
> 
> What can I say, I'm old skool and use Aircooled hoods.



Here is a link to a DIY cool tube:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23982

I like using the Pyrex bake arounds when making a cool tube, because I can find plumbing fittings (no hub couplings sans the rubber boot) that connect well to the ducting.  

I, however am like you and like the large air cooled reflectors.  I believe it works best for the space I am using.  I think that the cool tubes would be good when hanging your lights vertically.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 6, 2008)

brouli said:
			
		

> i would go with  Lumatek 400W     and hortilux super hps thru whole grow no need for MH ,  cheap reflector and socket with wires and u set .


I'm sure that would work just fine, but still why would I want to do that if all I would have to spend is another $30 for a MH bulb? If it's better for vegetative growth I see no reason not to spend that litte bit of extra cash.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 22, 2008)

I just received my Hydrofarm All-Systems cord, 600W 120V Lumatek ballast, and 600W Hortilux Super HPS from FedEx today.

I hooked everything up to get a glimpse of what the light looks like, and I don't think I can see right anymore, LOL. I've never seen any type of HID lighting in person, but this thing is like looking directly at the sun times 10. I know the sun is way stronger, has more lumens, complete spectrum, etc. but even looking at this bulb for a half second makes you feel like you're gonna die. I don't quite get that effect from looking at the sun.

It's daytime, the suns out, and my shades and curtains are closed but I think anybody who may have been outside at the time saw my whole house illuminate, haha.


----------

